# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Επανερχομαι με την "φαρμα"μου!!

## Χαρης

Γεια σε όλους!! Σχεδόν έτοιμος και με την καινούργια μου φάρμα! Καινούργια κλουβιά καινούργια μελοι!

----------


## IscarioTis

Να τα χαρεσαι αγορι.
Να ρωτησω τα εχεις εξω?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χαρης

Σε Ευχαριστω πολύ !! Όχι σε μια 
αποθήκη διπλα στο σπιτι μου

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολύ ωραία , καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Labirikos

Να σου ζήσουνε Χάρη.Τί ώρα τις τράβηξες τις φωτογραφίες?Είχανε κουρνιάσει τα πουλιά?Κάποια τα βλέπω φουσκωμένα είναι σίγουρα καλά τα πουλάκια για να μπούνε σε αναπαραγωγή αν τα βάλεις?

----------


## Χαρης

Γεια σου φιλέ! Εχεις δίκιο.. μόλις είχα επιστρέψει απο την δουλεια και τα ανησυχίσα κοιμόταν ηταν βράδυ

----------


## IscarioTis

Νταξει αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω επειδη τα ειδα φιυσκωμενα 
Να τα χαιρεσαι και παλι

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Πολυ ομορφα και καθαρα μπραβο!!!! Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να εχεις!!!!!

----------


## Χαρης

Θα προσπαθήσω αν τα καταφέρω.. Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

να τα χαιρεσαι αδερφε!!τα καλυτερα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Πάλι καλά Χάρη γιατί φοβήθηκα.Γνώμη μου τις πατήθρες αν μπορείς να τις αλλάξεις να βάλεις ή ξύλινες ή αν θες πλαστικές βάλε τις στρογγυλές με τις ραβδώσεις που τις πουλάνε με το μέτρο.Αυτές που δίνουνε με αυτά τα κλουβιά είναι λίγο ακατάλληλες για τα ποδαράκια των πουλιών.
Να τα χαίρεσαι και πάλι.

----------


## koukoulis

> Πάλι καλά Χάρη γιατί φοβήθηκα.Γνώμη μου τις πατήθρες αν μπορείς να τις αλλάξεις να βάλεις ή ξύλινες ή αν θες πλαστικές βάλε τις στρογγυλές με τις ραβδώσεις που τις πουλάνε με το μέτρο.Αυτές που δίνουνε με αυτά τα κλουβιά είναι λίγο ακατάλληλες για τα ποδαράκια των πουλιών.
> Να τα χαίρεσαι και πάλι.


Λάμπρο, έχω μια ανησυχία για τις ραβδώσεις που αναφέρεις: φοβάμαι ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι ραβδώσεις θα επιδεινώνουν ή / και θα συντελούν σε ανάπτυξη προβλημάτων του πέλματος. Μία σκέψη μου είναι, αλλά ας πούμε σε παχύσαρκα καναρίνια - δεν αναφέρομαι στα καναρίνια του Χάρη -  μου φαίνεται ότι το πόδι θα "τρίβεται" πιο πολύ και το δέρμα του πέλματος θα καταπονείται.

----------


## IscarioTis

Συμφωνω με οτι ειπε ο Λαμπρος σε σχεση με τις πατηθρες τις ξυλινες,αμα το παρεις αποφαση,πες μου ποσες θες απλα να ξες θα παρει λιγο χρονο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χαρης

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Χαρης

Και συνεχίζω..

----------


## koukoulis

Χάρη, ωραία φαίνεται η εκτροφή σου. Πες μου κάτι: έχεις βάλει λάμπες; Κι αν ναι, με τι σκοπό;

----------


## Χαρης

Γεια σου Γιάννη! Σ'ευχαριστω! Τις έβαλα απόψε, μιλώντας με έναν εκτροφεα και βλέποντας τον χωρο μου, μου είπε ότι δεν έχω επαρκή φωτισμό.. βλέποντας και τίς τροφές που τις είχα είδη 4 μέρες μισό γεμάτες.. λέγοντας μου ότι το φώς δεν επαρκή .. μου είπε για φωτισμό πολύ σύνθετο .. το οποίο εγώ δέν μπορούσα να φτιάξω.. και έβαλα μία λεντοτενια με προστατευτικό και έναν χρονοδιακόπτη και τέλος ..

----------


## xarhs

Πολύ ωραία όλα! Πανέμορφα, πεντακάθαρα, οργανωμένα! Μπράβο!

----------


## Χαρης

Σ'ευχαριστω συνονόματε!!!

----------


## Χαρης

Ν είσαι καλά! Παρομοίως!

----------

